# need a Canadian photo printing service



## Kathleen (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope someone can help. I saw the posting of who prints your photos, but there was no listing for Canada. I'd like to start selling my wedding photos to my clients, therefore I need a reputable & reliable service. Suggestions please?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been using London Drugs or Carousel  but those might be Western Canada or Edmonton based.

You could try Camera Canada's ProLab service... http://www.cameracanadaprolab.com/


----------



## andrew99 (Sep 4, 2008)

Costco is the cheapest I've found, but whether that is reputable & reliable... I'll leave that up to you!    I've had no problems when uploading via their website, but when I took a CD to their store, their automatic post-processing system butchered my photos.  Apparently there is a check box on the kiosk to disable that, but I've been using their website ever since with no problems, so give that a try.  I have printed 12x18's there and they looked great (and only $2.99!).


----------



## jakedoza (Sep 4, 2008)

Nations photo lab may ship to Canada... very cheap prices too.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 5, 2008)

Nations Photo Lab does ship to Canada, but they take over a week to turn around photos.  Also, their delivery quotes say, I think $7-8, but my last bill was $25.  I did order 12x12s, though, so the larger packaging may have done it...


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 5, 2008)

I have in the past used Vistek for prints however now I am using a US based photo printing service for prints, I am however currently looking into getting canvases done by a Vancouver based business. Will update when I know!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2008)

Carousel/Technicare in Edmonton does some pretty good Canvases.  I haven't compared a bunch of different ones, but I've seen a bunch in person, and they look great.  I don't know if they do them in-house, but I think so.


----------



## jakedoza (Sep 11, 2008)

Aggressor said:


> Nations Photo Lab does ship to Canada, but they take over a week to turn around photos.  Also, their delivery quotes say, I think $7-8, but my last bill was $25.  I did order 12x12s, though, so the larger packaging may have done it...



a week????
when I ordered photos they shipped the same day.. I got them in like 3 days.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 11, 2008)

3 days???  Hmmm...  I'll try them again to see if their turnaround time improves.


----------



## osirus (Sep 15, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> Costco is the cheapest I've found, but whether that is reputable & reliable... I'll leave that up to you!    I've had no problems when uploading via their website, but when I took a CD to their store, their automatic post-processing system butchered my photos.  Apparently there is a check box on the kiosk to disable that, but I've been using their website ever since with no problems, so give that a try.  I have printed 12x18's there and they looked great (and only $2.99!).



Agreed
i got 12x18s there and they also looked great!
and $2.99 cant be beat!


----------



## Terri Walsh (Sep 26, 2008)

So far I hav just been using Costco as well...


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

I've used Costco for personal stuff.  The price was great and the results were better than expected...but not nearly as good as what you should get from a good lab.  Since this is for your clients, I'd suggest using a good lab.  It that requires you to raise your prices, it will be well worth it.


----------



## jamie009 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking for a good printing lab in Vancouver that is doesn't cost an arm and a leg.
Any ideas?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 9, 2013)

I have not used these labs, so I cannot give a review ... they are in Toronto:

Custom Colour Imaging & Publishing - Professional Photo and Press Printing Services - Toronto, Canada
Elevator Pro Photo Lab: Film Processing
TIW : Toronto Image Works : Printing - Digital


----------



## skieur (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't think of the name off-hand, but there is a photo printing place in Coboconk, Ontario that does canvas prints up to 8 feet long.


----------



## salalone (Jan 13, 2013)

Try WHCC.  I like their products and they only charge 10% of the total as shipping which is reasonable.  Also, they're lighting fast... I usually receive my client orders within a week for prints, and not much more for canvas or framed.


----------

